# Yoon To Run For Mayor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Councilor To Make Formal Announcement Soon_

*BOSTON -- *Ending months of speculation, Boston City Councilor Sam Yoon confirmed Sunday that he will enter the race to become the city's mayor.

Yoon chief of staff Mary Grisson told NewsCenter 5 that the two-term, at-large councilor from Dorchester has thrown his hat into the ring for the municipal election in November. Yoon will formally announce his candidacy in the next few weeks, Grisson said.

On Sunday, Yoon telephoned Mayor Thomas Menino and City Councilor Michael Flaherty, who is also running, to inform them of his decision.

The move follows a months-long fundraising effort that netted over $100,000 in contributions to Yoon's campaign coffers from around the country.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/18668755/detail.html


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

screw it im running for mayor. I think im qualified enough


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


>


I know absolutely nothing about this man but this picture is MORE than enough for me not to vote for him if I lived in Boston!


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

Vote Michael Flaherty
http://www.michaelflaherty.com/


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Apparently the only qaulification for Mayor is having been the Mayor before. The city has had only six mayors since Curley returned in 1946. I'm no fan of term limits, but something needs to change to encourage new blood every few decades or so.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Maj. Dick said:


> Vote Michael Flaherty
> http://www.michaelflaherty.com/


Agreed - Michael Flaherty is the way to go right now...........


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I reckon they're all Democrats, and therefore either communists or honest thieves. No thanks. They are all NG.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A few links:

Blog posts about *Sam Yoon*AAA-Fund Blog » Blog Archive » *Sam Yoon* is running for mayor - AAA-Fund Blog - 1 hour ago

angry asian man - angry asian man - 11 hours ago

North Waltham: City Councilor *Sam Yoon* To Run For Mayor - Boston, MA News RSS Feed - YourStreet - 13 hours ago

http://www.samyoon.com/aboutsam6.html

http://thenaturaltruth.blogspot.com/2008/02/city-councilor-sam-yoon-profile-in.html

http://www.universalhub.com/node/22495


----------

